# Bank for recurring deposit?



## lifeisfun (Apr 15, 2012)

Which is the good bank for recurring deposits? What is the minimum amount to start with?


----------



## madhurajoshi (Dec 12, 2012)

If you are looking for the best bank for *Recurring Deposit* then i want to suggest you *Axis Bank* which is just the best bank for recurring deposit.Here you can get the best return on your investment and along with best offers.


----------

